# Humidity on my suunto core screen



## bbss1977 (Jan 24, 2011)

2 weak ago I have changed battery on my suunto core all black, and yesterday I have noticed that I have humidity (steam) on my screen......
did someone had a similar problem
please help
Thank you


----------



## Mystro (Oct 26, 2008)

Do you have condensation all the time?? If so, it needs to go back to Suunto. The ONLY time condensation is alright is if you take a warm watch off of your wrist and dunk it in ice water. You may get a bit of fog for a few seconds on the inside of the crystal. Other than that, any visible fog is a no no and needs to be addressed by Suunto.


----------



## bbss1977 (Jan 24, 2011)

I got it sincer I changed my battery......it hapends when im home and immediately when I go out i have it for few seconds (temperature change) so im concerned if I swim with my core it will be fulfilled with water...
thx


----------



## Mystro (Oct 26, 2008)

If it only does it in extreme temp changes and then goes away your watch is fine. It sounds like you changed your battery on a damp day and you have trapped humid air inside your watch. I would open your battery hatch and stick the watch in a plastic bag with some dry rice for 24 hours. It should pull the moisture out.


----------



## bbss1977 (Jan 24, 2011)

thanks


----------



## NedKelly (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi - I had similar problem with Sunnto Core. I sent it back to Suunto USA and they had a brand new one out to me in a week. I am not a demanding user - just expect that a waterproof watch should be able to handle a shower and light swimming. I live in HAwaii and fly helicopters so the ABC functions are awesome. 

So here i am with a new Suunto Core ... 3 weeks in. ..... i look down at my watch yesterday and boom... fog. Once again. WTF! Is there a major design issue here? This one is going back next week.. and i would really appreciate a reason from Suunto as to why! Can´t fault their customer service .... awesome. But then again.. they clearly have a design or production issue. Shame.. its a great watch when it isnt filled with fog.


----------



## Queen6 (Aug 2, 2006)

Inevitably if any watch is opened up in humid conditions "fogging" will occur under rapid temperature changes. Dry rice in a sealed container will pull out the moisture and is the most realistic solution.

If you are going to do you own battery changes, you need to be mindful of the humidity, best bet is to crank up your AC`s and close the door`s and windows`s this will vastly reduce the relative humidity, also try to ensure the watches temperature is the same as the rooms, this will reduce the "dewpoint" and the chances of moisture being trapped in the watch. 98% humidity this morning where I live, so you can see doing a quick battery change on the porch with the morning coffee might just be not the best way forward :-d

Q-6


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

I wouldnt say its a design or production issue. It happens. We see this quite often on the g shock forum. And g shocks are 200M resistant and some of the toughest watches made. 

It's happened to me with several Gs. Rice, dessicate packs, or even a VERY carefully applied hair dryer can remove the offending moisture. 
But you must always be careful when opening a watch. I even wear rubber gloves so as not to introduce oils from my skin.

Sent from my HTC Liberty using Tapatalk


----------



## MDButch (Nov 8, 2012)

I had the same problem even though I can say it was not associated with a battery change. After noticing the moisture and finding out my Core Aluminum was out of warranty, I started with a heat gun on low but that did not control the immediate environment, just heated up the watch. Since I didn't have dry ice, I opted for removing the battery cover and battery and placing the watch body in a small toaster oven at +/- 200 F. 
Unlike the heat gun method, in the oven the watch body and aluminum band did not get hot, just warm. The moisture footprint gradually shrank and disappeared.
I monitored the progress by opening the oven every 5 - 7 minutes until all the moisture was gone. I left if for one last round before removing and replacing the battery. The rubber seal was in good shape so I did not replace that and my watch has been moisture free for the past two weeks. Update if status changes.


----------



## j.jeferson (Jul 9, 2020)

I have the same problem. just after replacing the battery, when i pour water on my (Suunto Core ALU Black) it gets foggy but after few seconds it disappears.


----------

